# Where To Look For Crappies/Sunnies?



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Hey guys. Looking for a little help. We have a cabin in Northern MN that has some pretty good fishing, especially for crappies/sunnies. I have caught a 1 lb bluegill on this lake and many large crappies- they are in there. However, I always have trouble finding them in the winter for ice fishing. I'm not a professional fisherman by any means, and just learned a couple years ago that crappies will head for deep holes in the winter. I have included a map of the lake. I tried once earlier this winter fishing out in 30 ft deep water, and got one bite and marked a couple fish.

I am looking for a few suggestions as to where good locations to look for these crappies and sunnies may be during the winter. Please don't tear me apart saying I need to do my own work. I have tried and failed many times. I just thought this may be something fun for some people to look at and then I could experiment with the recommendations.

As you can see, there isn't a whole lot of structure in this lake- breaks, etc. It makes it hard to find the fish. Maybe I just need to move around the whole main basin of the lake(25 ft deep water and deeper) and try to find them. Feel free to copy the image to your computer and make some marks on it, and then re-post it or email it to me. Just looking for some suggestions, as I have Spring Break starting next weekend and will take 5-6 days and try to find these things. Thanks.

[siteimg]3687[/siteimg]


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I would look for the weedbeds near the steepest drops. Even if the fish are suspending in open water, they will move to the weeds and breaks to feed. The smaller forage fish that we have in the North will always relate to weed/rock cover, which is usually in the shallow water. If the ramp is on the East end, I would start close to the steep breaks just around the first point West of the Ramp. Another possibility would be to try close to where the creek comes in on the NE side. There might be some good weeds there as well. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks. There are good weeds on the NE side where the creek comes in, but all we ever catch there are perch, and lots of them. There is a definate weed line there and "mud flats". The perch seem to love that area in the Spring.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Can anybody offer any advice? Going up this weekend for 5 days.


----------



## lenny4077 (Dec 9, 2005)

what is the name of the lake - I can look it up on the DNR website and look at things like water clarity, bottom content, ect...


----------



## lenny4077 (Dec 9, 2005)

I have some spots picked out but can't figure out how to get the picture uploaded here.

email me at [email protected]


----------

